# angelfish and discus



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

What are your opinions on having two discus and two angelfish in the same 55 gallon tank?

I have the option of moving the two angelfish into another 55 gallon tank with two other angelfish and using the other for two discus.

I don't have room to add an extra 55 gallon, so it's one or the other for now. Either 4 angels in one and 2 discus by themselves in the other (maybe with some cardinal tetras???) or 2 angels and 2 discus in one and 2 angels in the other by themselves.


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

I have four discus in with ten angels in my 90 gallon and the discus do great they love it in there. They run the angels off when i feed blood worms. I really just think every fish is different i hear a lot of different things about it, but it works great for me. I also keep the temp around 83 give or take a little.


----------



## ezeke1 (May 1, 2007)

I'm curious - what kind of discus are you adding? Did you buy them online? I'm planning to add some to my 65 gal soon, but I'm afraid to pull the trigger.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

A friend from our aquatic plant club (SWOAPE, the host of this forum) is moving and needed a home for them. I had bad luck with some smaller ones, These are hybrids, not a mated pair, somewhat like melons with a little turquoise in the fins. I don't want to say "nothing special" because they are something special to me, but they are small for adults and may not be the show quality that some people would be looking for. I don't particularly care about all that myself. I just like the way they move through the water. 

If you do buy some, while you can buy some online, you are much better off getting them from people you can visit at their homes and see how they raise their fish. Also, people tell me that the smaller they are, the higher the mortality rate. So if you try to save money be getting quarter sized ones, you might lost them and waste your money. But if you are willing to feed them 3 or 4 times a day and change water more often than you might with adults you might do well enough with small ones, which you can get some places for a bit over $10 each. 

If you have a fish club like GCAS (Cincinnati, OH) in your area, they would probably have some breeders that would welcome you coming to their home to look and talk about them first. 

Some clubs, like GCAS and CAFE (Columbus, OH), have fish auctions every so often. That may be a good place to get a good price, but it would help to know who is the person auctioning off the fish and their reputation. 

Buying in person at their home is better, though you may have to pay more than at an auction. And sometimes the auction prices will run higher than that, so you never know. 

In Columbus there is a person who breeds them and sells them on Aquabid (like ebay for fish). I sent him a message since he was listed as being in Columbus, and he answered, so I now know how I can get in touch with him if I want to add more at a later time. He's not dirt cheap, but his prices are better than stores, and better than the big online places.


----------

